# Am I seeing things?



## Mak2635

ttc baby number 5. Im still 4 days from my period. I hate blue dyes but its all the store that was close to me had. Both were taken within 5 minutes


----------



## doggylover

@Mak2635 something is catching my eye on them!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint but I would test again with a pink dye. FX for you :)


----------



## JJB2

Good luck! I see something


----------



## Bump288

I can see something


----------

